# My new house...



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you like it?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Kind of small

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I can't afford anything bigger right now.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice shed


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

wheres the catchbox??


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

marcus sr said:


> wheres the catchbox??


It's right here:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> wheres the catchbox??


It's right here:
[/quote]

You have too much time on your hands,Aaron LOL nice touch though


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh. Slow morning.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

This reminds me of a similar house that I worked on! A multi millionaire from the Seychelle had a house with swimming pools on different levels.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> wheres the catchbox??


It's right here:
[/quote]
.lol nice


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

house party???????????


----------

